# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) تحديثات :  Nokia PC Suite 7.1.62.1

## Shamseldeen Victory

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين* *السلام عليكم وحمة الله* *مرحبا اعضاءنا الكرام* *تحديث جديد للنوكيا بى سى سويت* *Nokia PC Suite 7.1.62.1*              *Nokia PC Suite 7.1.62.1* *حمل من الرابط ادناه*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *باسورد فك الضغط* *SHAMSELDEEN-SHAKS*

----------


## GSM-AYA

مشكور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي 
تم النقل  الى  				الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر أخي الكريم موض

----------


## LondonTech

هل هذا البرنامج لا يزال يعمل؟

----------


## ahmedaajibke

الشكر لله والحد لله 
والشكر بعد لله لكم اخوتي على مشاركاتكم الجميله وابداعاتكم الفنيه

----------


## bonaata

شكرا جدا

----------


## aymen1021

شكرا لك على الاصدار الجديد لبرنامج التحميل اخي

----------


## ما احلا

برنامج مفيد جزاك الله خير

----------

